# Makita MAC5200 3 HP Air compressor



## Resurrected

I hate to stir but this seems bias since you sell tools. I always thought the reveiws were for users of the tools. Not someone making a living. Maybe this is Lumberjocks new route their takin and its not good.


----------



## Dusty56

*How many compressors do you need at home ? 
You reviewed three of them and they're all 5 star units with problems *


----------



## devann

He's trying to sell you one Dusty. Ask him how many projects he has built with it.


----------



## Dusty56

LOL , devann : )


----------



## Florida_Jim

Everyone of his seven posts was a review of something that "Phtools" sells!!!


----------



## FMG

Why 5 stars and full of complaints? you maka no cents dude


----------



## lashing

goofy


----------

